# Corriente maxima y minima de entrada en el 555



## lexsourze (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola, tengo esta duda, ¿cuales son los valores maximos y minimos de corriente que soporta un 555 ? he buscado y encuentro que su voltaje maximo es de aproximadamente 15V, su corriente de salida es de 200mA y que en modo astable las resistencias deben ser Ra> 5K y Rb>3K, pero nada de las corrientes de entrada, espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/NE_SA_SE555_C_2.pdf

Mira Isink e Isourge

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lexsourze (Jun 6, 2013)

Gracias. Isource es la de la fuente supongo y Isink no alcanzo a entender bien que es. En cuanto a la corriente que soporta en las patitas 7, 6 y 2 no sabes ¿cual es el rango?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2013)

Si mirás como está hecho el 555 , vas a ver que las entradas 2 y 6 son de muy alta impedancia (son entradas de un operacional , consumiran microamperes) , la pata 5 está conectada a un divisor de tensión (5k hacia positivo y 10k hacia negativo) , la pata 7 es un transistor que puede con unos 200 mA MÁX , la salida 3 es un push-pull que también podria con 200mA . . .  peeeroooooo , no le podés pedir los 200 mA a los dos juntos 

Saludos !


----------



## pastor007 (Abr 3, 2021)

necesito un integrado oscilador de consumo muy bajo para un led


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 3, 2021)

Peeeero.. ya el 555  consume poco..  deberias definir ese led  estas habando de un led de 100w 1w...??  podria seguir


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 3, 2021)

Hola, define "bajo consumo"
será 1uA, 1mA, menos de varios kA???


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 3, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> necesito un integrado oscilador de consumo muy bajo para un led



¿ El LM3909 tal vez ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> necesito un integrado oscilador de consumo muy bajo para un led


Compra un led intermitente.

¿Y una vez conseguido ese consumo tan bajo, el consumo del led también es bajo?
A ver si es que te vuelves loco para bajar unos nA y luego resulta que da lo mismo porque el 99,99% de la energía la consume el led.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 4, 2021)

Creo que la pregunta nació muerta...


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 4, 2021)

pastor007 dijo:


> necesito un integrado oscilador de consumo muy bajo para un led


Existe desde hace mucho la versión CMOS del clásico 555 tratado aquí y es el ICM7555 o LMC555 su consumo es extremadamente bajo pero no tiene la capacidad de manejo de corriente del clásico.
​


----------

